# Need a single AA headlamp for AMAZON TRIP



## Joezillabushcraftglobal (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I used to come on here lots, but couldn't log in to my old account. 
I have a Fenix HL21 that I AM IN LOVE WITH. It has great specs and has been my go to. I own a company that takes people in the amazon and outfitted my guides with HL22 and they all broke and didn't do as well as the HL21. I will be warrantying all them. 

I'm looking for a single AA that throws pretty far, and does well with long life on a low setting. Any recommendations?


----------



## D6859 (Sep 3, 2015)

Have you checked Zebralight H52? 

May I ask why do you want a throwy headlamp? Most of the tasks you use a headlamp instead of a flashlight need only few metres of throw. Too narrow beam gives you a tunnel vision. I hate that feeling so I prefer combination of floodier headlamp and a little throwier flashlight. 

I EDC Armytek Wizard or Tiara Pro and Thrunite TN12. If I need throwier flashlight I take my Olight M22 or Armytek Predator Pro with me.


----------



## Joezillabushcraftglobal (Sep 4, 2015)

Spotting animals high up in jungle canopy and getting eyeshines.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 4, 2015)

I would strongly consider the Fenix HL50.









It can run 1xAA/CR123 and with a simple AAA to AA spacer even AAA. On a side note somehow you seem familiar? Welcome to CPF!


----------



## ToddC (Sep 7, 2015)

Joezillabushcraftglobal said:


> ... outfitted my guides with HL22 and they all broke a ....



I'm curious, what failed?


----------



## Julian Holtz (Sep 11, 2015)

I like my Spark ST5.

http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=17


----------



## 67RS/SSx2 (Sep 11, 2015)

+1 on the Fenix HL50. I love that light and use it nearly every day.


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Sep 11, 2015)

D6859 said:


> Have you checked Zebralight H52?
> 
> May I ask why do you want a throwy headlamp? Most of the tasks you use a headlamp instead of a flashlight need only few metres of throw. Too narrow beam gives you a tunnel vision. I hate that feeling so I prefer combination of floodier headlamp and a little throwier flashlight.
> 
> I EDC Armytek Wizard or Tiara Pro and Thrunite TN12. If I need throwier flashlight I take my Olight M22 or Armytek Predator Pro with me.



+1 on Zebralight H52. I have the H52w and love it very much, even though it gets used less than my 18650-powered headlamps.


----------



## D6859 (Sep 12, 2015)

ahtoxa11 said:


> +1 on Zebralight H52. I have the H52w and love it very much, even though it gets used less than my 18650-powered headlamps.



I use my Tiara more often than Wizard. I use Wizard for hiking and such activities where I might need more lumens and longer runtime and it waits now in my Search and Rescue backpack. Tiara became my EDC headlamp recently when I became volunteer in a local S&R group.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 12, 2015)

Please bring me back some wild Discus right out of the river!


----------



## Joezillabushcraftglobal (Aug 2, 2016)

I saw this one. Looks pretty good. Any updates?



Woods Walker said:


> I would strongly consider the Fenix HL50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joezillabushcraftglobal (Aug 2, 2016)

ahtoxa11 said:


> +1 on Zebralight H52. I have the H52w and love it very much, even though it gets used less than my 18650-powered headlamps.



I've looked at their stuff. I may put it to the test with my guide who lives down there. Buy him one and see if that evil circuit eating mold gets into it.


----------



## dirkomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

Also maybe try the Thrunite TH20... Just received mine yesterday and I'm testing it out. Seems pretty nice so far


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 3, 2016)

I am about to pull the trigger on the ThruNite TH20 as well.


----------



## stephenk (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd recommend the Thrunite TH20 Neutral White. I've reviewed it in this forum.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Aug 3, 2016)

Joezillabushcraftglobal said:


> I've looked at their stuff. I may put it to the test with my guide who lives down there. Buy him one and see if that evil circuit eating mold gets into it.



I love my Zebralights. Maybe the sealed and potted led driver circuitry on the zebralight will keep the mold out. Occasionally cleaning the contact springs should be the only maintenace required.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 12, 2016)

Joezillabushcraftglobal said:


> I saw this one. Looks pretty good. Any updates?




Been running like a champ Joe. No reliability issues whatsoever.


----------



## Joezillabushcraftglobal (Aug 20, 2016)

Bought the Tiara a1 and the HL 50. Neither have the throw of the HL 21. It has a 93 M distance. Any other good ideas for ones with throw?


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 23, 2016)

I would DEFINITELY go with a headlamp that offers a neutral white emitter. Since you will be using these headlamps for outdoor activities, neutral white will render colors MUCH better than the typical 'angry blue' cool white emitters so often used in brands such as Fenix. This can REALLY enhance the experience, making it more pleasant for your guides and your clients alike. Both Zebralight and Armytek offer headlamps which use neutral white emitters. So you may want to look into these two lights.


----------

